# Very pretty ice cycles this morning.



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 5, 2018)

These icecycles are hanging from my garage roof and bench. I noticed I didn't get the full length of the big one. They are starting to melt now but if the temperature drops they probably will get longer.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 5, 2018)

BRRRRR.   That looks cold, Ruth!   (I'm wearing shorts today, BTW.   )


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 5, 2018)

Those are beauties!

Last summer our condo assoc. blew in some extra foam insulation into our attic crawl-spaces to prevent too much ice-damming which had been lifting the edges of the roofs and leaking into people's condos and damaging walls, etc. I don't know how I escaped damage since my north side had icicles like elephant's legs!

It's much better this year, but they are lovely to look at.


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 5, 2018)

Pretty, Ruth.  I usually knock icicles down when I take trash out, etc. :laugh:


----------



## Mizzkitt (Feb 5, 2018)

In the world of Icicles that long one could be named The Whopper.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 5, 2018)

View attachment 48131


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 5, 2018)

That is beautiful. I never saw anything like that. I always thought ice formations were so pretty. As a kid my family would take a day trip to see ice that had formed on rocks on mountain sides. Not to far from where I live now they spray the ice with harmless colored water for an added effect. It does look nice. 





RadishRose said:


> View attachment 48130


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2018)

oooh they are whoppers Ruth.... pretty photo...


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 5, 2018)

Thank you for reminding me why I now live  in Arizona


----------

